# Etisalat USB modem monthly Price



## ranjithbajpe

Hi,

Can anyone say me Etisalat USB modem internet monthly package price.

Thanks


----------



## stewart

ranjithbajpe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone say me Etisalat USB modem internet monthly package price.
> 
> Thanks


Follow the link, I am sure they will help you

Welcome to Etisalat


----------

